# cost of adding 2nd HD TV?



## tdatl (Oct 10, 2009)

I am looking to switch from my current DirecTV to Dish and am hoping someone can give me an answer based on experience, since the CSRs I've dealt with seem unsure -- 'depends on available promotions.'

I'd start with two TVs -- one HD, one SD, with the Classic 250 package + HD Platinum. Their website shows that would run 57.99 for months 1-12, then 72.99 for months 13-24. I know if I switch my 2nd TV to HD at some point, it will cost me another $7 for a receiver. My question is will they hit me with some huge extra one-time charge for the new receiver if I get it after my initial sign-up? And if I add a second HD TV as a 3rd househould TV, keeping the existing SD set, it's still only $7 and nothing additional? I see if I order it from the get-go, there wouldn't be, just the $7 monthly...

thanks


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

You will likely have to pay more down the road than you will at the onset. Usually the best deals are for new customers. What time frame are you looking at for getting your second HDTV? If you are near the end of your commitment when you are ready for the second receiver you could do a Dish'n It Up promo and get a deal on new equipment by extending your terms. Personally I would go ahead and get two dual tuner HD boxes now if they give you a good enough deal on the equipment and if you are likely going to get a second HDTV within a year. It really depends on your time frame.

To answer your second question, yes it should only be $7 extra for the second receiver regardless of when you get it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

A 211/211k will probably be $25-50, A 612 $50-75, a 722/722k $75-150 all depending on your rating by dish.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Be careful: the following fees are per receiver:

- $5 for SD, $7 for HD for each additional receiver
- $6 for *each* DVR
- $5 for each TV2 output on Duo receivers, unless the receiver is connected to the phone or Internet.

So, if you got a 211 (HD, "Solo", non-DVR) as your second receiver, you're only looking at an additional $7 a month.

If you got a 722 (HD-DVR "Duo") as your second receiver and don't connect it to the phone or Internet, then you're looking at $18 a month extra.


----------

